# Thinking of homeschooling



## LostPotter (3 mo ago)

Our twins (12) went back to school this year after doing the online school. My MIL helped with online school and some extra lesions with them during the COVID fun. My MIL has offered to home school them for the next few years.

Our kids tell us daily that they are both board and the teachers are teaching stuff they learned last year or the year before. I have talked to their teacher, the principal, and school board, but I'm told they are not able to move the classes around to put the kids that are behind in a different class.

I have looked into the state laws o homeschooling and I'm on the edge of just going for it. I have found a curriculum that is not 100% bible biased that I like what I have looked at so far.

I would like some advice.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Public school students are for the most part, only as good as their teachers are, or allow them to be.
The same can be said for homeschooled children.
I have a grandson who is homeschooled by his mother, who was a former public school teacher. He is far more advanced than he ever could have been in his old school.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I would homeschool (and plan to) if for no other reason than your kids do not like their school environment or their teachers or their curriculum. 
They will never get back this time- kids are naturally enthusiastic about learning! They need to be in order to figure out how to live. The time kids spend bored and unengaged, or resentful of arbitrary material (or even harmful material) is not just wasted, but they are _learning_ to be bored, unengaged, and to expect authoritarian top down environments. It's what they are bonding with in their impressionable years. 

So, lol. Sorry if I come across as a bit strong for homeschooling, but a one-on-two teacher student ratio is going to serve their needs instead of subjecting them to the greater good mentality.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Im thinking about it too. Looking into "Abeka" which Ive been told is a solid curriculum. My main concern is that my son is an only child and the socializing he does at school is really valuable. If/when we go homeschool alot of effort will have to be put into alternative social activities which adds a whole other leg to the prospect.

Until the school crosses that line [ and it looks like we're getting closer ], we'll keep him in but it seems the writing is on the wall in our state at least.


----------



## LostPotter (3 mo ago)

Well thank you for making up my mind. I just told my MIL that I'm 100% on board and ordered there curriculum. I will be writing the intent to homeschool letter tonight and take it to the school board on Monday.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Several friends of our daughter had gone back and forth with the decision to homeschool in the beginning. They were concerned and fearful of what they considered to be a big risk. All of them are so glad they decided to homeschool, and only regret that they didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

LostPotter said:


> Well thank you for making up my mind. I just told my MIL that I'm 100% on board and ordered there curriculum. I will be writing the intent to homeschool letter tonight and take it to the school board on Monday.


Make sure you know your state's homeschool laws. In Ohio we have to have a certified teacher sign off the student's work before the start of the next school year. If you need to have a certified teacher sign off on their work, find one as soon as possible so you can find out what they will deem acceptable.


----------



## LostPotter (3 mo ago)

I have read the homeschool law in my state a few times at this point. The main issue looks to be year end testing, but there are a few choices from the way it looks.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Wishing you the best of luck as you start this important journey for your kids. There are all kinds of resources and helps available. Both teachers and homeschool parents sometimes feel like they're missing the mark, and other times feel like they're batting .1000. You can do this best because you know your kids best. Our society thanks you for all you are doing. We must have citizens who can think to continue our way of life.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I used to work as a school social worker, and then I was in private practice, working with gifted children and their families. When any parent made the slightest squeak about maybe kind of sort of thinking about homeschooling, I'd jump on it like a duck on a junebug. 

I'm baffled that there are parents who send their children to Caesar to be educated, and are then somehow surprised when their children come home Romans...

I most enthusiastically encourage you to teach your children at home. Get your ducks lined up, remember that it's an adventure, and sally forth!

God bless your efforts to make sure that your children are properly educated.


----------

